# Least favourite variety ?



## firstmice

People obviously have favourite varieties , but do you have a least favourite ?


----------



## SarahY

Rumpwhite for me. I can't get away from the image of a mouse wearing big white granny-knickers.


----------



## Onyx

Uuuh. I'm not sure that I have a least favourite as such...

I LOVE some of the paler colours, honestly. I have creams and pews and even lilacs (work in progress) BUT I'd like to have seen them all back in the day when they weren't bred to be the lightest possible. I'd have loved to have seen CREAMY creams and such. I feel like some of the varieties have maybe been a little spoilt by the breeding to be either the LIGHTEST possible or the DARKEST possible. But, that's my personal opinion and means no offence to anyone or anything lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds

TANS! - I don't like any show tans as I like the pail pet type creamy bellies not the fiery bellies.


----------



## firstmice

I don't think I've seen enough varieties in the fur to choose a least favourite , but I'm planning as seeing as many as possible !!


----------



## Cait

Probably Dutch for me.


----------



## SarahC

argente for me unless its one of reasonable show quality .


----------



## Miceandmore64

(Everyone hates my favourites haha) I have to say Hairless....eew


----------



## firstmice

Thanks for the replies


----------



## andypandy29us

I dont hate them .... couldnt hate any mice but I dont like the herefords .... im not even sure why


----------



## firstmice

andypandy29us said:


> I dont hate them .... couldnt hate any mice but I dont like the herefords .... im not even sure why


I agree they are all lovely  x


----------



## RodentsNCats

I don't like c-dilutes in general mainly because its so complicated, but I still think they are also my favorite as well.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

My least favorite are solids. Don't get me wrong, some solids are gorgeous, I just love marked varieties. <3


----------



## reeserueryn

Yay for bringing old threads back :lol:

But seriously though.. PEWs :fglob


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

I don't like pet store PEW, but nice show bred PEW are gorgeous <3


----------



## Zamwyn

I'd actually say show type mice in general. Unpopular opinion, I know. :lol: That said, I don't think they're ugly or anything, it's just not what I associate with mice. I prefer the pet type.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

I've actually never seen a show type up close but I've heard they have a more calm temperament than the usual pet mouse?


----------



## reeserueryn

Yes they do because all the "bad" qualities (shyness, jumpiness, possible biting, idk, etc etc) are all bred out of the mouse.


----------



## Zamwyn

No, that depends on where in the world it is. Here in Sweden pet type used to be the more popular variety even within the mouse fancy and was, at least then, the one with the best temperament overall (could vary within specific lines and between individuals though). Now the mixed type (pet/show) is the most common, with show type having increased in popularity tremendously the last few years which have changed things around a bit of course.


----------



## reeserueryn

Okay so yea.. from right now the most common thing is that no, they tend to have a better temperament because of what I said. All you've said is before around the world it wasn't the case but it has changed :/


----------



## Zamwyn

Let me clarify then. The pet type mice here often still have great temperament if they come from serious breeders. They're just not the most common variety anymore, as mixed and fancy have greater numbers these days. Here many breeders put health and temperament before colour, and thus pet type mice with great temperament is the norm and some people actually prefer the pet and mixed type because of the temperament mainly. So the pet type mice still have great temperament but are more rare in general, and show type mice have gotten better temperament-wise as a result of their increased popularity as more breeders have them and have been able to make temperament a priority in a way that before was much harder because of limited stock.


----------



## reeserueryn

Yes but what I'm saying is people don't only breed for color with the show type because what's the use in a beautiful mouse you can never touch? I'm not saying pet mice are horrid mice but show type do have bad traits bred out.


----------



## Zamwyn

The thing is though, I am not speaking for other countries (obviously I can't), just my own. So I wasn't by any means claiming you were wrong overall. But here, show types are not superior in temperament and never have been. That doesn't mean I'm saying show types have bad temperament, or even used to have. It's all relative. It's not as common in the rest of the world to breed the pet type seriously. I just think it's worth to point out these things may differ depending on where one lives.


----------



## reeserueryn

Okay sounds good.  ️sorry for taking over the thread guys :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Black Tan.  They're pretty popular here, and I just don't see it. I don't really like Tans at all.


----------



## Jonna

Fawn, red, agouti (also blue and grey) chinchilla, cinnamon, silver tickeds, tans


----------



## Miceandmore64

Agouti

Sorry guys. The "wild" look reminds me too much of exactly what they look like, wild mice. (New Zealand doesn't have fancy agoutis just like wild cross pet)


----------



## Seafolly

Funny, I didn't like tans until I ended up with a couple and now love them. The good tans though. Anything well typed looks good to me no matter the colour.

But argente would be my answer. I cannot stand that undercoat with the brassy look. 0.0


----------

